# Expatwannabe



## dedetony (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife and I are retired but active seniors. We would like to experience an extended stay (2 to 3 months) in Europe. 
Florence seems like an ideal spot for a "home base". How long could we stay in Europe on our current passports?
How would we find a rental apartment for less than 6 months, health insurance, transportation, etc. in Florence?:hat:


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

You should check with an Italian embassy but I believe 3 months is allowed. You should consider Siena. For extended rentals will be agencies in Florence which you can Google. If you are resident in USA you would normally arrange your health coverage with your current provider to cover your planned stay in Italy. Buses and trains are good and will get you most places.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

90 days with no visa. I think you'll be stuck looking at places aimed at holiday rentals.


----------

